# Rawse's Complete Mock Draft V1 (June 6th)



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm going to be doing both rounds somewhat weekly until the actual NBA Draft. I decided not to include draftees that are on-the-fence and may withdraw, so don't be surprised when you don't see Martynas Andriuskevicius, Johan Petro, Kosta Perovic or LaMarcus Aldridge.

And David Stern makes his way up to the podium...


*1. Orlando Magic - Emeka Okafor 6'9 PF*
And the easiest decision of the Magic's offseason is made. T-Mac hasn't seemed overly enthused about the prospect of playing with Okafor, but then again, he doesn't seem enthused about anything happening in Orlando right now. With this pick, Drew Gooden and Juwan Howard are immediately in the market for new teams since Okafor can*not* play C, and I don't want to see them try it. I'm expecting Emeka to take the floor in Orlando with a very different-looking team come next October.

*Trade! The Los Angeles Clippers deal their #2 pick to the Washington Wizards for the #5 pick and Larry Hughes.*

*2. Washington Wizards - Dwight Howard 6'11 C/PF*
Washington willingly deals Larry Hughes to swap picks with the Clips. They have sufficient wing depth with Juan Dixon and Jared Jeffries off the bench, and this makes room for Jarvis Hayes to play alongside Jerry Stackhouse and Gilbert Arenas in the starting lineup. The Wizards also form a formidable frontline of potential with Howard playing center next to Kwame Brown. I think Howard's eventual position is at the 5 spot anyway, so it may be good to introduce him to it immediately if he's ready to play. If not, then they can bring him along behind Haywood and whoever they sign to replace Etan Thomas.

*3. Chicago Bulls - Luol Deng 6'8 SF*
Chicago quietly thanks the Clippers for trading down, and they nab Luol Deng with the third pick. While Deng has been compared loosely to Carmelo Anthony, he didn't show that kind of collegiate dominance last year in his freshman year. Whatever kind of player Deng turns out to be, he's Chicago's best SF almost by default. The Bulls, despite needing wing depth, look to be cutting ties with Jamal Crawford and are now in the market for SGs.

*4. Charlotte Bobcats - Ben Gordon 6'2 PG *
Charlotte could be a contender quicker than most people think. Instead of taking a high schooler and waiting to become a contender, the Bobcats take who I feel is the most "ready" player in this draft. Like Dwyane Wade, I don't see any problems with Gordon learning the PG position, especially on a team that shouldn't have too many star-quality players next year. Depending on how the expansion draft goes, I see Gordon as the team's go-to guy, and Bobcats fans will have some fun watching him rack up points and assists. Pencil Gordon in as your Rookie of the Year.

*5. Los Angeles Clippers - Shaun Livingston 6'7 PG*
The Clippers would be best off to take Devin Harris, but it seems that if they take a point guard, it's going to be Livingston. Now with Larry Hughes (an expiring contract himself), Sterling lets Quentin Richardson walk to whatever team that will overpay for him (Utah? Denver? Atlanta?). Livingston will be brought up early behind Marko Jaric before Jaric inevitably loses control and the Clippers' record starts to sag. Depending on Livingston's readiness, Los Angeles could also sign a FA point guard like Troy Hudson to fill the gap for a year or two.

*6. Atlanta Hawks - Josh Smith 6'8 SG/SF*
They were in the market for Howard but are able to draft another local product in Josh Smith. While I thought for a second that Smith may drop, his stock has actually risen lately. One of the best athletes in the draft, Atlanta would likely be the best swingman the Hawks have seen since 'Nique. And he has the potential to be just as good. The Hawks will go ahead and snatch him up, since it's unlikely that he lasts until #17. With this Hawks team, which is unlikely to be much good, Smith will have the chance to dazzle the crowds with spectacular dunks, while also taking his lumps and making some mistakes. This kid's has the ability to be special.

*7. Phoenix Suns - Devin Harris 6'3 PG*
Why go after Steve Nash in free agency when you can get his clone in the draft? And this clone can play defense. When it's all said and done, Harris may wind up being the best point guard in the draft. Not only that, but his run-and-gun style will fit in perfectly with a team overflowing with uber-athletes like Joe Johnson, Amare Stoudemire and Shawn Marion. Leandro Barbosa could be the super-sub off the bench and the rest of Phoenix's reserves are covered with Jacobsen and Cabarkapa. Now they just need to get a big man in free agency, and they'll be made-in-the-shade.

*8. Toronto Raptors - Andris Biedrins 7'0 PF*
The Raptors pick up a big man with a mean streak in Biedrins with this pick, and they're fortunate that he fell this far. Despite being a natural PF, Biedrins may be called on to play C in lieu of developing Chris Bosh at his natural position. Andris has a mean streak and likes to play hard around the basket, unlike many of his Euro big-man comrades. He'll provide plenty of protection for Bosh and give the Raptors two solid post presences.

*9. Philadelphia 76ers - Josh Childress 6'8 SF*
This could also be Andre Igoudala, but the 76ers brass likes what they see in Childress and go with him instead. He's going to be in the green room, and it's hard to drop him past #9 or #10 with most of the late lottery teams needing size badly I see a lot of Rip Hamilton in Childress' midrange game, without running around alot of screens. He has a sweet stroke out to 18 feet but not much range outside of that. However, he'll produce quite a bit right off the bat, and Philly has good shooters in Kyle Korver and John Salmons coming off the bench.

*10. Cleveland Cavaliers - Andre Igoudala 6'7 SG/SF*
Cleveland intends to play Andre at the SG, allowing LeBron James to handle full-time responsibilities at SF. Igoudala is a SG that has shown at Arizona to possess PG skills in the mold of Joe Johnson. He's a truly versatile player whose all-around skills would do wonders for this Cavs team. Despite coming out after his sophomore year, I don't imagine it will take long before he starts making some major contributions on this team. The Cavs have only minor holes to fill in order to possibly grab home court advantage in the East.

*11. Golden State Warriors - Pavel Podkolzine 7'5 C*
With Dampier all but out in Golden State, the Warriors desperately need to take a center with this pick. It would be great for them if Perovic stays in the draft, because this is where he would go if he fell this far, but the GS "settles" on the enormous Podkolzine. Flip a coin if you want to find out how he'll turn out as an NBA player, but a guy this large could pay big dividends in the Western Conference. It's unknown how good the Warriors will be next year, but I don't imagine they'll be making the playoffs. Call it a hunch. Develop Pavel along with future monster Mickael Pietrus, hope Troy Murphy has completely recovered from his foot injury, wait for Cliff Robinson to retire and grab Chris Paul in next year's lottery. That's the plan of attack for Golden State.

*12. Seattle Sonics - Rafael Araujo 6'11 C*
Seems like the perfect fit. Seattle needs to get bigger, so they draft Araujo, an enormous banger and hustle player. Araujo becomes the Sonics' best big man from the second he puts on the hat. The BYU standout will never be a star, but he should do all the little things that helps a team succeed. With a hopefully-healthy Nick Collison next year, Seattle's post play is vastly improved.

*13. Portland Trailblazers - Luke Jackson 6'7 SG/SF *
This could be the biggest lock in the lottery, outside of the first pick. All signs point to the SG-starved Blazers taking Oregon standout Jackson right here instead of gambling on him being there at #23. By the time the draft comes around, people will realize that this kid is too good to last much longer than right here. Jackson's outside shooting and underrated athleticism will blend in well with this Portland team. This likely spells the end of Qyntel Woods' short tenure with Portland, since Derek Anderson is virtually untradeable.

*14. Utah Jazz - Al Jefferson 6'10 PF*
If Jefferson is indeed 6'10, then expect him to just skyrocket up the draft boards. #14 almost seems too low for Big Al. Utah steals him to plug into their nonexistent PF position and slides Andrei Kirilenko to his more-comfortable SF spot. Utah just needs to fill roster spots with quality draft picks, and getting a beefy PF who has a tremedous offensive game around the goal seems like a good start.

*15. Boston Celtics - Robert Swift 7'0 C*
Extremely disappointed to see Jefferson go, Boston takes the next big man on their draft board, fearing that he too may be taken before their next pick at #24. Swift is just a nasty player that plays a team game. His FG% may be close to 1.000 next year, since he just dunks literally everything. He also provides Boston with a good shotblocking presence. Give him a little time, and he'll make Celtics fans forget Raef LaFrentz, as if they haven't already.

*16. Utah Jazz - Sergei Monya 6'8 SG/SF*
Monya has gotten a promise from the Jazz, if you believe what the draft boards have been saying. It would make sense, too, since Utah has almost become the United Nations of the NBA. Monya is touted as a great defender with a three-point stroke. He'll benefit greatly from playing for a coach like Jerry Sloan, who could mold Monya into one of the best defenders in the league. He would fit in well with the team but will have to contend for playing time with Kirilenko, Matt Harpring, Gordan Giricek and Sasha Pavlovic. The Jazz may stash him overseas for a year.

*17. Atlanta Hawks - Sebastian Telfair 5'11 PG*
A curious pick, especially if they plan on playing him with undersized Jason Terry, but Telfair could become one of the most popular players in the league with his bullet-fast passing and setups. He and Josh Smith may quickly become the most entertaining duo in the league, running on the break. Both of the high schoolers will develop alongside each other, and by the time they hit their primes, the Hawks will be able to put the right pieces around them. Their job now is to get some big men through free agency.

*18. New Orleans Hornets - Kirk Snyder 6'6 SG*
Snyder falls to New Orleans, desperate for a normal-sized SG. With David Wesley and Darrell Armstrong rapidly aging and Courtney Alexander a question mark, this is a must pick for them. Snyder is a detachment from the three-point bombing Hornet backcourt, which led the league in threes taken and made. The Nevada star will bring plenty of slashing and aggressive defense to New Orleans, which has none of that. This team needs some help after getting stuck in the Southwest division next year.

*19. Miami Heat - Peter John Ramos 7'4 C*
The Puerto Rican Ramos will not have to travel far. Evidenced throughout the season, the Heat desperately need a center. Despite being a sufficient rebounding team, Miami has little to no offense in the middle. Drafting 7'4" Ramos, whether he has many skills around the basket or not, will generate points in the small East. If he pans out, he'll be a huge fan favorite in the area as well.

*20. Denver Nuggets - JR Smith 6'6 SG*
Smith signed an agent after working out for Denver and has since completely bombed in workouts. Whether or not he's purposely tanking these workouts (which would obviously be stupid) is up for debate, but Denver likes what they saw at his workout, and has probably made a promise for him to hire Tellem as an agent. Smith brings his deadeye shooting to Denver, where he'll take over for Voshon Lenard.

*21. Utah Jazz - Predrag Samardziski 7'0 C*
The Jazz get a need pick at center, where they only have glassmen Jarron Collins and Curtis Borchardt holding things together. Not good. 'Ziski and Jefferson together is just a colossal frontline that will make teams think twice before they take it in the paint. Peja also has something of a mean streak in him, and this Jazz team (a good rebounding team last year) has gotten even more physical on the boards.

*22. New Jersey Nets - Jameer Nelson 6'0 PG*
While I'd like to put him higher, Nelson goes right now at #22. In the past several years, senior guards have historically gone in the teens, so I fully expect someone to take a flyer on Nelson and hope for him to produce. The Nets could benefit here by getting a backup PG for Kidd and moving Planinic to backup SG once they finally rid themselves of Lucious Harris. With Kidd evidently wearing down due to injuries, it's important to bring in someone ready to play some minutes and limiting Kidd's time on the court -- he doesn't need to be playing 40+ minutes anymore.

*23. Portland Trailblazers - Delonte West 6'3 PG/SG*
A surprise pick, as a supposed second rounder slides into the first round. The absence of Petro, Perovic and Aldridge is to blame, as any one of those players would be taken here by the Blazers. However, they are definitely in the market for a sweet-shooting point guard, and West is the closest thing left to that. And he can probably slide over to the 2 whenever Anderson hurts himself or Woods screws up (call it destiny). By the time draft day comes, this guy could get himself a promise from someone, and it could just as likely be the Blazers.

*24. Boston Celtics - David Harrison 7'0 C*
Boston takes another center at #24. While Harrison apparently has work ethic issues and an attitude problem, the Celts new coach may whip this guy into shape and have a good young core in the middle with Kendrick Perkins, Swift and Harrison. Again, Raef LaFrentz sits at home, dabbing his eyes with money over the lack of playing time he's going to get.

*25. Boston Celtics - Dorell Wright 6'7 SG*
The Celts take their second high schooler of the night. Wright has a ton of upside, but will likely receive little time behind Paul Pierce, Ricky Davis and Jiri Welsch. Ainge will likely take some heat from Beantown fans over this pick, but give the guy a couple years, and let's see what he can do. He may just unseat Pierce in Boston if he lives up to his potential.

*26. Sacramento Kings - Victor Khryapa 6'9 SF*
Sacramento would really prefer to draft a successor to Divac, but their other main deficiency right now is defense, which Khryapa can play. Has a good basketball IQ and loves to play uptempo. Sounds like a nice match. The Kings management is also starting to realize that Gerald Wallace is never going to pan out.

*27. Los Angeles Lakers - Kris Humphries 6'8 PF*
If there's one thing that the Lakers don't have, it's young players, and they should really start thinking about adding an influx of youth in with their veterans, most of which could be leaving as soon as this July. Humphries, compared most often to Karl Malone, seems like a good start. This may not happen with Phil Jackson's phobia of people under the age of 55, but then again, Humphries is extremely coachable and willing to learn the game.

*28. San Antonio Spurs - Anderson Varejao 6'10 PF*
It seems like Varejao declares for every draft, but this time, it's for real. He's a hard worker that does what is asked of him. Has enough athleticism and a good wingspan as well. With Duncan, Nesterovic and Scola playing alongside him, San Antonio gets another contributing big man. The only way Malik Rose sees playing time is if he gets traded, but who wants that contract? Robert Horry is also history after another embarassing second round performance.

*29. Minnesota Timberwolves - Forfeits Pick*
Hope Joe Smith has been worth it, guys.

*30. Indiana Pacers - Ha-Sueng Jin*
Indiana found out against Detroit that they need some major size upgrades to compete with the real contenders in the league. Jeff Foster never really cut it in the Pistons series, and who else do they really have? Jin, at 325 pounds, fits the bill. He's a risk as a first round pick, but Indiana has almost no holes at all, besides their backup point guard spot, which they can fill in free agency or in the second round, where there will be plenty of shooters.

SECOND ROUND

*31. Orlando Magic - Roko-Leni Ukic 6'5 PG*
While the Magic could pick up a real point guard in free agency, they'd be better served going after a big man and getting Ukic, a first-round talent, with the first pick in the second round. Ukic has good size and is a true point -- qualities that starter Tyronn Lue doesn't have. Nice pick here.

*32. Chicago Bulls - Donta Smith 6'7 SF*
Chicago adds to their wing depth by picking up Smith, a versatile leaper capable of doing everything pretty well. He brings solid defense to the table and has the ability to be pretty good offensively. Might look nice coming out with their second unit behind Deng.

*33. Washington Wizards - Uros Slokar 6'11 PF*
Washington takes Slokar, hoping that he'll be good enough to push Christian Laettner off the team completely. He's not too physically blessed with athleticism, and with his frame, I don't see him banging down low like Thomas did for the Wizards last season, but he's a decent prospect to take a flyer on.

*34. Charlotte Bobcats - Kevin Martin 6'7 SG*
Charlotte drafts a shooter to help out Ben Gordon. Martin may wind up in Delonte West's spot, as he's almost as lights-out. A great scorer on a team that will likely struggle to put the ball in the hole.

*35. Atlanta Hawks - Lawrence Roberts 6'8 PF*
Roberts may establish himself in the pre-draft workouts enough to justify placing him higher, but I don't see him lasting past this spot to the Hawks. If they're going to build around Telfair and Josh Smith, it would behoove them to pick up a ferocious rebounder in Roberts. The team won't go too far with Alan Henderson playing major minutes, and you can never count on Chris Crawford to be healthy for too long. Roberts looks like Carlos Boozer without the 17-foot jumper, but even that Carlos Boozer would be a steal in the second round.

*36. Seattle Sonics - Ryan Gomes 6'7 SF*
I don't see Vladimir Radmanovic lasting too much longer with Seattle, who is deadset on playing him at PF. Gomes, probably the best player available, would fit in nicely behind Rashard Lewis, if VladRad is indeed on his way out.

*37. Orlando Magic - Chris Garnett 6'11 C*
One of the lone centers available in the second round, Garnett is taken by the Magic, who hope for a second round semi-success in the middle ala Zaur Pachulia last year. Garnett's a wide body and he shows some promise. Probably best used right now as a shotblocker, but because of his age and potential, he could become better at other aspects of the game.

*38. Atlanta Hawks - Jaime Lloreda 6'9 PF*
The Hawks take Lloreda for similar reasons why they took Roberts. Lloreda's an absolute warrior who will do all the little things for a team. He beat up people in the post in the SEC, seemingly just for kicks. Undersized, but physical enough to handle some minutes at center. One of the worst free throw shooters I've ever seen. Atlanta seems to be set at the guard spots, and they have enough second round picks that they can just throw spaghetti at the wall here and just see what sticks. I think that both Roberts and Lloreda, who will have plenty to talk about after their MSU/LSU battles, will make the team next year. And produce better than whoever is currently manning those spots.

*39. Chicago Bulls - Sasha Vujacic 6'7 PG*
The Bulls need a guy who can take some pressure and minutes off Kirk Hinrich and help out a little at SG. John Paxson is thrilled that Vujacic fell this far, after being projected as a first rounder in many mocks. Chicago is also dying for someone who can hit a three-pointer, which Vujacic can certainly do. With his size, playmaking skills and shooting ability, he can fill in as a Marko Jaric-type backup on Chicago, who has added some good depth in the second round.

*40. Toronto Raptors - Arthur Johnson 6'9 PF*
Johnson is a workhorse that does all his work from point-blank range. Good rebounder with a great NBA body. The Missouri star will be tough for most players in the East to push around in the paint. He's a tad undersized, but has the ability to backup Bosh and Biedrins at the PF spot.

*41. Boston Celtics - Chris Duhon 6'1 PG*
With one guy from the draft ready to contribute now and two on their way, Danny Ainge gets a college senior that will really push Marcus Banks to become better. He can handle the ball well and he'll give his hardest on the defensive end. With any luck, he'll become a reliable reserve ala Jason Hart in San Antonio's postseason.

*42. Seattle Sonics - Marcelo Huertas 6'2 PG*
With Luke Ridnour, Ray Allen, Antonio Daniels and Flip Murray all able to run the point, there doesn't seem to be much room for Huertas. Seattle is just littered with combo guards who are all about on the same level right now. If they develop the Brazilian, who still has a few kinks in his game, out of the country, he may turn out to have a game quite similar to teammate Ridnour's. Not a bad pick, since most of Seattle's positions are filled with players who aren't better or worse than the next guy in the rotation.

*43. Atlanta Hawks - Damir Omerhodzic 6'11 SF/PF*
Atlanta, with their fifth and final pick of the night, takes a chance on Omerhodzic with the intention of leaving him overseas. The Bosnia native apparently treaded water with his game this year, and if he's already topped out, then he'll never make it into the league. He's still only 18 years old though, and quite quick for his size, although there is room for improvement...and weight training.

*44. Portland Trailblazers - Jaber Rouzbahani 7'5 C*
Jaber's just 18 years old and reportedly a tremendous shotblocker with not much else in his game. If you're 7'5 and going no higher than the middle of the second round, I wouldn't assume you have many more skills anyway. I doubt if we ever see him in the league, but Portland could use the size, and this is the team that gave Slavko Vranes a job after the Knicks decided that he couldn't cut it.

*45. New York Knicks - Romain Sato 6'5 SG*
When on his game, Sato could turn out to be one of the best SGs of the entire draft. But when he's off, he's simply painful to watch. Knicks brass will have to come to realize that no matter what his income statement says, Shandon Anderson is a horrible NBA player, and the franchise deserves someone better coming off the bench for (or starting in the absence of) Allan Houston.

*46. New Orleans Hornets - Herve Lamizana 6'10 SF*
Lamizana is an intriguing player. Coming off four years at Rutgers, he still seems to be quite raw and still possess a great amount of untapped potential. His ultra-athleticism allows him to do some great things out on the court, and he has a nice shot on top of that, but he just doesn't seem to want to be a professional basketball player either. If his head is in the game, then the Hornets have found a possible replacement for Jamal Mashburn. Conventional wisdom says that they'll have to keep looking though.

*47. Milwaukee Bucks - Marcus Moore 6'6 PG*
Brevin Knight, God love him, provided some toughness in the absence of TJ Ford last year. But any NBA team that wants to consistently make the playoffs doesn't need to have him on their second string. Not that one would really need Moore either, who shoots probably worse than Brevin, but his great size allows him to do alot more out there. And if your starting PG is Ford's size, it doesn't hurt to have a 6'6 backup.

*48. Miami Heat - Lionel Chalmers 6'0 PG*
Speaking of teams in need of point guards, the Heat would like _any_ point guard, no matter what their size. The team has such a logjam at SG/SF that they're spilling into PG and PF as well, but it seemed to work. Chalmers proved that he was a gamer, leading Xavier all the way to the Elite Eight in the NCAA last year. He can spread the ball around well, but also take the big shots and hit them as well.

*49. Sacramento Kings - Tony Allen 6'4 SG*
The Kings draft a hopeful replacement for Anthony Peeler, who despite having a good season off the bench, will regress quickly, I feel. Allen is quite vocal out on the floor, and may be able to play a little bit of the point, if he can improve his ball handling a bit. He's also a nice finisher, and every team needs a few of those, especially the Kings.

*50. Memphis Grizzlies - Antonio Burks 6'0 PG*
Jerry West knows that the Grizz won't find their answer in the middle with the 50th pick, so he'll go with the player he sees with the most value and some hometown appeal with Burks. Burks is a greased-lightning quick PG with a trusty outside shot. He can also get in passing lanes and steal balls, and Memphis was the best in the league at that last season. With 13 players under contract next year with a few free agent rumors, it doesn't seem likely that many players at this point in the draft would make Memphis' roster. Burks will.

*51. Dallas Mavericks - Cleiton Sebastiao 6'11 C*
The word on Cleiton is that he's a complete beast of a kind never seen before in the league. Shaq-like strength. Considering his age (25) and the fact that he doesn't seem to have any other credentials other than his build and his athleticism, I see him as just a bruiser with six fouls ready to give. But it's getting late in the draft, and Dallas needs to load up on anything, it's big bad toughguys. Would you take the ball into the lane with Danny Fortson AND Sebastiao waiting for you? You go right ahead. I'd take a jumper.

*52. New Jersey Nets - Ricky Paulding 6'5 SG*
Much like Sato, when Paulding's neurons are firing, he's easily one of the most complete players in the second round. The problem is that it doesn't happen all that often. His strength and athleticism are enough by themselves for New Jersey to gamble on, and if things work right, Paulding could get himself an easy job on the Nets' bench.

*53. San Antonio Spurs - Matt Freije 6'9 SF*
Why did the Spurs not beat the Lakers? Because Hedo Turkoglu and Robert Horry couldn't hit the broad side of a barn. Freije is the kind of shooter that will tell you exactly what _nail_ he's going to hit on the barn. One of the best college shooters I've seen in a good long time. His free throw shooting would also be welcomed in San Antonio, who finished pretty much dead last in the league in percentage. Improved every year at Vanderbilt, and I'm wondering why I didn't place him higher than this.

*54. Miami Heat - Christian Drejer 6'10 SG/SF*
How fitting would it be for Drejer to come back to Florida to a chorus of boos after leaving the Gators in midseason. The Heat may want to think about that, but on a team with no real reserve SFs (John Wallace?), his combination of height and playmaking is hard to ignore.

*55. Detroit Pistons - Tim Pickett 6'4 SG*
Pickett is in somewhat of a bad situation being picked by Detroit, a team loaded with players at every position. If Delfino comes over, then Pickett probably won't be playing on Detroit next year. If Delfino needs one more year, then Pickett may get himself a job in MoTown, since Lindsey Hunter as your reserve SG is always a liability. Pickett was a nice player at Florida State, but his game likely won't transfer over to the pros due to his height and rather poor shot selection.

*56. Houston Rockets - Nigel Dixon 6'11 C*
With their only pick in the draft coming this late, Houston decides to go big. 320 pounds big. If they plan on keeping Kelvin Cato as their starting PF, then Dixon would be terrific to bring into the game when he takes a break. He'll also provide pretty good protection for Yao as well. Could do worse at this point.

*57. Los Angeles Lakers - Trevor Ariza 6'8 SF*
With no real holes to fill, Los Angeles bolsters their SF depth by adding local product Ariza. The UCLA standout is pretty coachable and being put into a situation with Phil Jackson, it's maybe the best scenario for him.

*58. San Antonio Spurs - Andre Emmett 6'5 SG*
Emmett will have to make time behind Emanuel Ginobili, Devin Brown and whoever the Spurs sign in free agency. Emmett's a hard worker taught by one of the best. Very explosive player who plays with heart. And while some on the site believe that heart alone will get you into the Hall of Fame, Emmett will need to work hard to make a dent in this rotation.

*59. Minnesota Timberwolves - Nate Williams 6'11 PF*
Quick for his size and an active rebounder, Williams would fit nicely with the Timberwolves, who are needing size after seeing what Shaq did to them in the playoffs. With a slender frame, Williams may need to bulk up quite a bit, but he is reportedly a good finisher around the basket as is and a remarkable free throw shooter.

*60. Indiana Pacers - Blake Stepp 6'4 PG*
The Pacers, with Jamaal Tinsley as good as he's ever going to get, take a PG with the final pick and hope he pays dividends. Stepp provides great shooting and good size at the position, although he won't be a great defender, nor is he exceptionally quick. His job will just be to take care of the ball and hit some timely threes, which shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I will say it again, Luke Jackson is not a "lock" for POR at #13...

I am sure they would like other teams to think that though.

Delonte West would be an intriguing pick for POR @ #23. Not sure how likely it is, but he supposedly is staying in the draft, and is projected as a 2nd rounder. Nash spoke highly of him, while trying to dismiss him as a pick for POR, which was odd. He shot the ball very well in POR supposedly.

Jaber Rouzbahani WILL NOT get drafted by POR, heck he may not even GET drafted at all. Redo the 2nd round pick, Sato, Drejer, Ariza, Allen Chalmers, Freije any of those guys left on your board could end up being selected by POR. Rouzbahani will not.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

As a Wizards fan if they traded Hughes and 5 for 2 to get Howard I would be elated. Howard I think will be a good pro and having two athletic guys in the post never hurts. 

My only question would be why does the Clips make this move, They have Magette and Richardson locking down the 2/3 spots. Unless this is protection in case they plan on losing QRich. 

Dixon is gonna get exposed in the expansion draft and I think the Bobcats just might snatxh him up. 

I really don't see the Wizards trading up to get Howard though. Although he may eventually be a center thats at least 4-5 years off. I don't know that the Wizards want Howard that badly at all. I'm all for trading Hughes but I just don't see the Wizards angling for a player similar to Kwame . Deng maybe because we don't have a traditional small forward because Hayes and Stack are really sg's. And JJ is a tweener. 

But I sure wouldn't be mad at this move though.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Not bad I agree with pretty much everything on here.


----------



## chicubs (Jan 25, 2004)

Im confused...Why would the Wizards draft another potential Kwame?...Other than that, its good. Also, I think the Pacers first round pick will be reversed with the Magics first 2nd round pick.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I love the heat picks

Ramos, Chalmers and Drejer. 

defitntly fills a lot of needs


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

GJ

I think the Raptors will take a PG in the 2nd round if they go big in the first.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I also love the fact that Vujacic falls to the Bulls in the 2nd round.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> As a Wizards fan if they traded Hughes and 5 for 2 to get Howard I would be elated. Howard I think will be a good pro and having two athletic guys in the post never hurts.
> 
> My only question would be why does the Clips make this move, They have Magette and Richardson locking down the 2/3 spots. Unless this is protection in case they plan on losing QRich.
> ...


I thought of having the Wizards get Deng with the pick as well, but I honestly don't think that he's got "star" written on his back like Howard does. And how can anyone turn down a frontline of Kwame/Dwight when there are SFs just laying around on the floor?

Why Washington does it: Frees up space for Jarvis Hayes and a returning Jerry Stackhouse. Hughes and Arenas didn't work last year -- they racked up the highest turnover numbers of any starting backcourt. That just can't happen. Hayes and Stack are SGs, but neither has any real difficulties handling SF. Also, with Hughes' $5 mil contract gone, Washington has a little bit of cap space to spend on a free agent SF such as Hedo Turkoglu or Eric Williams, whose hard-nosed defense would be appreciated in Washington. Not to mention Kwame/Dwight, possibly the most athletic frontcourt in the NBA.

Why Los Angeles does it: It's all about the money in Clipperland. I don't see Sterling resigning Q after opening the checkbook to Brand and Maggette. This team still isn't winning with Richardson, so why pay good money for him, or match an offer from a team that can afford to overpay for him like Utah, Denver or Atlanta? Sterling isn't going to give this guy five years or more for more than the MLE, which is what he'll likely get (a Maggette-type contract). The Clippers also could take the same PG at #5 as at #2. So they don't have to pay for Richardson, they get a top-notch point guard, and they get a shooting guard replacement in Hughes (who can actually play ball and put butts in seats) with an expiring contract. Sterling may want to look into a deal that would send Richardson to Atlanta for Jason Terry, if they don't want to throw their PG (Livingston in my mock draft) to the wolves immediately. Or they have enough cap to simply sign one like Troy Hudson in free agency.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i agree with alot of your picks(22 out of the 30 first rounders) but i think that dwight will be the first pick instead of meka


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> GJ
> 
> I think the Raptors will take a PG in the 2nd round if they go big in the first.


Good point. I think they'll go after one with their MLE, but it would make sense to draft one just in case.

Might change that next week.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice mock rawse, it was a good read. I really don't have any huge complaints, so I'll just point out a few small things that I don't like.


First, I like the Celtics taking Swift at 15, but why do they go and take Harrison at 24? Humphries would make a lot of sense there IMO.
In a very similar complaint, I like Delonte West going in the 1st Round, I too think he'll sneak up there. But I think Portland would address a different need at 23. They already took Luke Jackson at 13, so they don't need more help at SG immediately. While West could also potentially play PG, if they're drafting him for those purposes, I'd say they take Vujacic instead, as he's more accustomed to playing that position
Finally, you note at the top that you haven't included Perovic, Andriuskevicius, Petro or Aldridge, but I don't see Tiago Splitter anywhere....

Once again, great mock.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> [*]Finally, you note at the top that you haven't included Perovic, Andriuskevicius, Petro or Aldridge, but I don't see Tiago Splitter anywhere....


Isn't Splitter on the fence too?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't Splitter on the fence too?


Yea, that's why I was wondering why he wasn't either listed as not entering or in the mock.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Nice mock rawse, it was a good read. I really don't have any huge complaints, so I'll just point out a few small things that I don't like.
> 
> 
> ...


I knew I forgot someone. Yes, I left out Splitter for the same reasons I left out Andriuskevicius et al.

I was thinking of adding Vujacic into the first to POR, as well as Ukic. Overall, I just feel that West is the best combo guard of the three and that he'll prove that come draft day.

I've also bought into HKF's idea that Kendrick Perkins' future is at PF. He and LaFrentz man the PF spots while Harrison and Swift are the centers. Brandon Hunter will play sparingly. Humphries' size is an issue for me, but I suppose that he could go, too, moving LaFrentz over to center with Swift.

And to everyone, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

With their recent success in the playoffs Miami would take Nelson before uber project ramos.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't like the pick of Delonte West at #23. Overall the mock is pretty good though.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> 39. Chicago Bulls - Sasha Vujacic 6'7 PG
> The Bulls need a guy who can take some pressure and minutes off Kirk Hinrich and help out a little at SG. John Paxson is thrilled that Vujacic fell this far, after being projected as a first rounder in many mocks. Chicago is also dying for someone who can hit a three-pointer, which Vujacic can certainly do. With his size, playmaking skills and shooting ability, he can fill in as a Marko Jaric-type backup on Chicago, who has added some good depth in the second round.


I don't want to hype him, but Vujacic as 39th pick won't happen, he is too good and will most likely wait untill next year unless he is promised to go first round- and if it does happen, he would be one of the biggest steals in draft. Also he didn't shine at his long range shooting this year at all. I think comparison with Jaric is not really the best one- one thing they have in common is that they are both 6'7 PG's, but for example Vujacic never holds to the ball for more than 3 seconds (he either shoots or passes) and is constanly running around the court asking for the ball (which Jaric doesn't). sometimes he makes he wrong decision because of that.
Vujacic tends to score more than Jaric did, he is faster- suits in run&gun more, imo will cause more turnovers than Jaric and will have more problems defending stronger SG's.


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

Telfair at 17 would be nice I guess, but I think Knight is going to go with Anderson at that pick. Nice long big man who can run the floor and finish well. But Telfair could happen in the sense that Atlanta wants to run the fast break offense, and Telfair can learn behind Sura.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

Clips trade w/ the Wiz is really lopsided...larry hughes is a bad contract...he takes up too many shots...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DiRTy DiRK</b>!
> Clips trade w/ the Wiz is really lopsided...larry hughes is a bad contract...he takes up too many shots...


Eh? Larry Hughes is an expiring contract making $5 million next year. That's a bargain with his talent, and it's only on the payroll for one year.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

rawse check your pm


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Great Mock but I also think the Raptors will Draft a pg in the second round if they get Andris in the first pick


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Larry Hughes a bad contract? How is 19ppg/5 rebounds for a 5 million with 1 year a bad contract? Do you know how skilled Hughes is?


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

This is a great mock draft. I love reading a great mock draft with actual explanations that seem realistic. I get the feeling that there is going to be alot of picks getting moved around in this draft. With this draft being a 2 man draft to a degree, you can bet that picks are going to get moved around. 

I feel that this draft reminds me of the 2000 draft. Basically, players can go anywhere after the 2nd pick. Usually with mock drafts at this time, we could basically predict the top 8 picks or so, but I dont feel that we can do this with the 2004 prospects at this point in time.

If I am the Clippers and Howard is on the board at #2 I take him. There is a great difference in my opinion, between the number 2 pick in this draft and the number 6. Many drafts have assumed that Atlanta trades their 6 and 17 for number 2. In my opinion, the number 2 pick is worth more than the 6 and the 17. If Howard can keep growing and has the ability to play centre, then there is no reason for the Clippers to not keep the guy. He reminds me of a younger Hakeem/Admiral, at his young age.

But this is the Clippers and only the Lord knows what they are going to do. But they hold the edge here.But I feel that they should keep the pick and maybe move a Wilcox for something that they need.

No-one really knows where the big Euro guys are going to go. The only people who do know, are the GM's and scouts of teams. But right about now, the smoke screens are in true force.

I hardly take notice of what GM's are saying about prospects right now. Wth the ability to draft a potential superstar on the cheap, with a rookie contract, why would they lay all their cards on the table. It is a true game to them right now, so take what they say with a grain of salt.The draft in my opinion,is where the real GM's come to the fore and go to the head of the class.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought of having the Wizards get Deng with the pick as well, but I honestly don't think that he's got "star" written on his back like Howard does. And how can anyone turn down a frontline of Kwame/Dwight when there are SFs just laying around on the floor?
> ...



Look me and you don't agree on much of anything but I like your rationale here. While Howard is very similar to Kwame I don't think you ever complain about having a 7fter Kwame(its what Grunfeld said Kwame measure last season in camp) and a 6'11 guy in the post. They may play similar but both are athletic block shots and can score on the post plus Howard can playmake maybe better than Kwame can from a passing standpoint. 

Don't tell nobody we agree. 

I've been screaming it for mont's that Hughesand Arenas don't work they turn the ball over more than a girls jv team does. The to's were comical at times. 

I'd take Eric Willaims in free agency if he were available. They need a tough defender who doesn't require the ball that much on offense. 

I like your thinking here this is the best mock I've seen here good job but back to us disagreeing. 

I hate Humphries if the Lakers take him they'd be making a terrible mistake he's too small and is a volume scorer. He forces everything and makes silly to's. He's a good rebounder but not long enough to play defense in the NBA at the 4 spot.


----------



## SixersFan91 (Apr 13, 2004)

I cannot see Nelson going @ 22. He is too good a player to slip that far down. He's a top 15 maybe top 20. But 22? no.... (BTW nelson had a really good pre-draft workout with the sixers... can jim o'brien change his mind?!?!) he is a very talented player and he'll be very good in the NBA.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won't tell anyone. :bsmile:

And I think Eric Williams would be a brilliant pickup for Washington.



> I like your thinking here this is the best mock I've seen here good job but back to us disagreeing.
> 
> I hate Humphries if the Lakers take him they'd be making a terrible mistake he's too small and is a volume scorer. He forces everything and makes silly to's. He's a good rebounder but not long enough to play defense in the NBA at the 4 spot.


To be honest, I'm not too high on Humphries, but I do think he's going first round, and it's tough to place him because most of the lower teams are set at PF, and many at SF. I could see Boston drafting him if all the guys like Samardziski and Splitter drop out, and he's pretty much the last option left. But I like Anderson Varejao better than him, another PF who's slated to go at the end of the first. But I still think Humphries will be taken somewhere, and the Lakers need him more than the Spurs or Kings do. If Minnesota had their pick, he'd be a given to go there.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I will ask you what I ask almost everyone else, how do you know how good the foreign players are? Have you seen them play? If not how can you rank them and position them? That is the worst part about doing mock drafts, I have no clue how good the foreign prospects are and I do not trust others judgement that often.

It almost just gets to be a position game, this team needs a center, then just thrown in a foreign big guy and it looks like a solid pick.


A lot of people have Delonte West in the 1st round. Yes he can create shots and hit shots consistently but is he really that good? Would you want him to play SG against the great 2's in the NBA? He is a shot maker and he can shoot but other than that, well he is not that good. Sure Mobely is a great 2 and he is small, but he is also athletic, something West is not.


And yes, people are underrating Jameer Nelson, he is a much better player than people give him credit for. People are just scared of his height, but that didn't make a difference with TJ Ford or say Earl Boykins. Nelson is better than Devin Harris and probably Livingston as well.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Overall, I'd say it's pretty damn good.

A couple of points though.

1. Luca Bogdanovic and Marquinhos weren't in it. Was this intentional?

2. I would be very happy if we somehow managed to get Sasha in the second round, but I doubt it happens.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

THanks Rawse, that was a great read.

Having only read about all the potential draftees, each pick seemed to be well thought out.

In response to Ozzy, I don't think it's necessary to have seen all the "foreign" lpayers in order to make a mock draft. By reading, you can get a pretty good feel for each guy's stock. After all, you are only predicting what the teams will do, not actually rating all the players in order.

You don't need to have seen Andris Biedrins to predict him as a top 10 pick. He could fall a la Lampe - but who knows?

Even though I have never seen ANY of the draft class, I could put together a mock that would not be drastically worse than someone who had seen them all. But I couldn't explain the picks like Rawse has done, other than "Miami needs a C so they pick a C".


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> GJ
> 
> I think the Raptors will take a PG in the 2nd round if they go big in the first.


Your not going to fill needs with second rounders, so using needs as logic for making second round picks will just veer you into the right direction.

Teams are just looking to get someone they think is undervalued, NO MATTER WHAT THE POSITION, in the second round.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> I will ask you what I ask almost everyone else, how do you know how good the foreign players are? Have you seen them play? If not how can you rank them and position them? That is the worst part about doing mock drafts, I have no clue how good the foreign prospects are and I do not trust others judgement that often.
> 
> It almost just gets to be a position game, this team needs a center, then just thrown in a foreign big guy and it looks like a solid pick.


I don't make it a big secret that I haven't seen alot of the foreign players in this year's draft. I have seen some brief tapes of Pavel. That's pretty much it, outside of the pictures and brief clips you see on TV and the Internet. Unless you're a scout or do mock drafts ala Draftcity, then it's pretty much not worth the effort to gather tapes or other information yourself. You need contracts to get game film from teams overseas.

I think the difference between you and me is that I'm alot more trusting of people who do this kind of thing for a living. You read enough scouting reports that say the same things in so many words, that once you get to the 10th report, there's more than likely some truth to it. There's another side to that as well -- sometimes I don't feel comfortable placing guys high, but them's the breaks. And this is just for fun and to create conversation anyway.

Also, oftentimes, if there's a guy that really just don't know much about or someone that I haven't read too many scouting reports for outside of Draftcity or NBAdraft.net, then I'll use the word "reportedly" or something similar.



> A lot of people have Delonte West in the 1st round. Yes he can create shots and hit shots consistently but is he really that good? Would you want him to play SG against the great 2's in the NBA? He is a shot maker and he can shoot but other than that, well he is not that good. Sure Mobely is a great 2 and he is small, but he is also athletic, something West is not.


I feel comfortable placing Delonte West because I've actually seen him. I wouldn't want him playing SG consistently, but in very limited minutes with a big PG, I think he could. I'm pretty high on him, and I think that he's going to prove in the Chicago camp that he belongs. He's also much smaller than Mobley so I'm not sure if that's a good comparison -- a young Anthony Peeler might be better. He supposedly measured in at 6'1 without shoes, which hurts. He's much better suited for the point in the NBA, and if he's improved his ballhandling as reported, it's not a huge stretch for him to be a first round pick.



> And yes, people are underrating Jameer Nelson, he is a much better player than people give him credit for. People are just scared of his height, but that didn't make a difference with TJ Ford or say Earl Boykins. Nelson is better than Devin Harris and probably Livingston as well.


Like I said earlier, I think someone will take him in the teens, ultimately. Cleaves, Dixon, Fred Jones, Bell, Dahntay Jones, Gaines, Banks and Sasser are the senior guards picked above #22 (where I have Nelson) in the past three years. Dickau and Tinsley were picked below that, which leads me to believe that history is on Nelson's side. He's a good player, but there are so many other points in the draft that are better now (Gordon, Harris) or have the upside to be better later (Telfair, Livingston). Also, many of the teams in the teens need size more than a point (Utah, Boston, Miami, Atlanta).


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> I will ask you what I ask almost everyone else, how do you know how good the foreign players are? Have you seen them play? If not how can you rank them and position them?


I think a fair answer would be that a mock draft is not a personal ranking or projection of players.

It is a prediction of what teams will do not what they should do.

There is a buzz out there about what certain teams want to do, so I think it is fair to make a mock draft without seeing or knowing much about players.

On the other hand, it would be correct to say that most of us are in no position to say a pick of a Euro would be a steal or a bad pick.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> And yes, people are underrating Jameer Nelson, he is a much better player than people give him credit for. People are just scared of his height, but that didn't make a difference with TJ Ford or say Earl Boykins. Nelson is better than Devin Harris and probably Livingston as well.


TJ Ford still has a lot to prove in the NBA, and while Nelson is a quick point guard, Ford is quicker. You use Earl Boykins as an example. Don't get me wrong, he's a nice player to have off the bench as a spark plug for energy and instant offense, but he's not someone I would use a lottery pick on if I knew what I was getting. I'd much rather take a talented point guard with size, like Harris or Livingston.


----------

